# Antibiotics: Rifaximin & Neomycin for IBS-C



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Fellow IBSers,

A post on here got me thinking about Dr. Pimentel's research on IBS. He believes that IBS is due to bacteria overgrowth in the gut. I wonder if anyone on here with IBS-C (I know many have tried his methods for IBS-D) has used the combination of antibiotics listed above? I may be using myself as a guinea pig for this type of treatment (I have a friend who is a doctor that will Rx the antibiotics for me). I have never had a breathe test (three GIs and none has ever done this test). 

I just went through a series of tests (CT scan and Small Bowel Series) and only found out I had a slightly fatty liver. Liver enzymes are fine. GI and my friend doctor both told me it is not a big deal (fatty liver). I am trying to improve my diet, but nothing is working right now. I am exercising 5 days a week, 3.5-4.00 miles a day. I might give these antibiotics a try after Thanksgiving, so quick responses are greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## dt1070 (Oct 28, 2012)

Some of it is....not all....People who have an overgrowth due to surgeries can have this. People who have had IBS their whole life---I don't agree and all my tests have proved it to me. I have had CT's, gi's, colonoscopy, breath test, probiotics, antibiotics--6 diff kinds to be exact! diet changes, my gallbladder removed, exercise, gluten-free----I have done it all and I am no better. You need to have these tests to eliminate any serious problems--and it could be an easy fix. Everyone is different. Good luck to you....


----------



## glovernation (Jan 12, 2013)

dear friends, been there, ask you doctor to test you for small bowel overgrowth bacteria. these bacteria are normal but we have them in excess numbers. they produce the slight odor other people occasionally have but because we have so many of them, we have tremendous odor and i had explosive gas. sometimes diarhhea sometimes constipation. My life was almost ruined. i got relief after 6 years by taking a common antibiotic that is used to give to travelers for travelers diarrhea . it still comes back once or twice a year. i just call my gastro enterologist for a prescription and the odor is gone with in the week.the antibiotic is called rifaximin and it is really rather cheap. also i found out i have an immunoglobuln g deficiency. doc says this is the immunoglobulin that make antibodies in the digestive system and that's probably why the bacteria over grow . i also was thinking about trying a fecal transplant if this hadn't worked. god bless you. may you continue to strive toward you cure.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Almost a year later and I still don't know if the combination would work for those of us with iBS- C. Anyone with IBS-C tried the combo?


----------



## Sandiegojan (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here and just got my breath test back, positive for SIBO. I don't have any other colon diseases, such as UC, Crohns, and really with daily magnesium I don't have any constipation. I do have hashimoto's and leaky gut/malabsorption, which I feel we're caused by my SIBO/gut dysbiosis.

I am currently doing Dr. Pimentel's protocol from his book. I don't know about them person who posted above, but xifaxan/rifaximin is super expensive. Like $1000 a round, two weeks. I couldn't do that. I'm doing 10 days of neomycin, 500 twice a day, very cheap! I'm also doing 10 days of metronidazole, which is also inexpensive. After that I will continue on the SCD or GAPS diet and take 3 months of erythromycin 50mg to promote motility in the small intestine and move bacteria. Most people who are hypothyroid have slow transit times in the bowel. Without my daily Mg, I am constipated from the SIBO.

I will retest after 2 months. I recommend getting Dr Pimentels book. It's available on download. While his diet info is dated, the protocol is spelled out and affordable. My regular doctor who knows me, had no problem prescribing the meds. I took the book in with me and Dr. Pimental has fantastic credentials with other doctors. This is definitely worth a try for about $75. If I can get results in 10 days, I'm happy!

This has been a 2 1/2 year journey to get here and try to heal my gut and immune system. I am hopeful it will work. I have been on the meds now for 4 days and notice an increase in energy already.


----------



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have not tried the combo. But, have been on the xifaxan at least 6 times in the last 3 years. Seems to work for me for 6 months or so. Once I went 10mths without it coming back. I have gone gluten free which made me feel better, and I keep sugar low, but it always comes back. And thankfully my ins. pays for the xifaxan, but its VERY VERY EXPENSIVE.

MaryAnn


----------

